# Hand warmers, Time to stock up



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Now is the time to stock up on hand warmers for the coming winter. Usually this is the time of year when the stores have the best stock. During the middle of the winter they can be difficult to find sometimes and are often more expensive.

For those who live in Canada, I've found the best place to get them is Princess Auto, but they only seem to have them at this time of year. Walmart also sells them and Canadian tire. 

Be prepared. Don't wait until a storm is in the forecast to start worrying about your power going off.


----------



## Pandamom (May 23, 2014)

Wow, that's great advice! I wouldn't have thought of those things but I am totally getting a bunch tomorrow! My local Marks Warehouse sells them too. Thank you Nancy!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, I forgot, Mark's does sell them. I think they are a bit more expensive there though.

I just looked at CTC website and they are cheaper there than at Princess Auto. 
http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/grabber-hand-warmers-1-pair-0750032p.html#.VDClfhZhsTA


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Good idea, since hunting season is starting and maybe they will be on sale!

I have seen them at Costco, but I think they would expire before I could use them up. 

LOL, when I need them, I always go in and ask Nara if I can have one of hers!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Being an avid snowboarder means I have plenty of these in stock already so thank heavens for that. We haven't lost power since being in this house during the winter so I hope my luck holds out. :grin:

Also, I don't know about everybody else but we had one cold day and it snowed in the mountains but this week will continue our high 70 degree weather. Crazy for this time of year for Colorado.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yesterday I bought ten, 24 hour ones, and 20 double packs of 8 hour. We have a gas stove, like a woodstove only runs off gas, that will heat the house so the hand warmers will just provide some extra warmth if needed. Hopefully they won't be needed.


----------

